# Need recommendation: Acebeam H15 vs Olight H2R vs Armytek Wizard Pro v3 XHP50



## SKV89 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm looking for the most flood and high lumens available in warm/neutral white. I have the older version of the Armytek Wizard Pro v3 XPL warm and I love the 4000k tint but would like something brighter. The UI on my Armytek is also pretty good. Does anyone have any experience with these lights to recommend? I can't find much beamshots of Acebeam H15 and Olight H2R to compare. Thanks.


----------



## 78°North (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi. I chose the H15. The magnetic ring output control makes it very easy to change settings even with gloves. Very bright and high quality, and the headband is the best in the business. My Zebralight, Skilhunt, Nitecore and Imalent(issues, issues) headlamps are now retired.. Comes in neutral (5000k) and cool white (6500k). Check out Vinhs video for more info : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRQkJhzkUaI&t=1070s


----------



## dmsoule (Feb 7, 2018)

I've used the Armytek Wizard Pro xhp50, warm white, without a built-in charger, for almost two years, and I love it. Color temp is slightly warmer than 4000K which is tough to find in other brands. Has been reliable, with an intuitive user interface, and great range of brightness settings. I've thought about upgrading to one of the new Zebralights, but can't justify it; the Armytek is perfect, in my opinion.


----------



## SKV89 (Feb 7, 2018)

I placed an order for the Acebeam H15. The thing I don't like about it is that it doesn't have moonlight/firefly mode. But it is the only XHP70.2 Neutral White headlamp available and the flood/spill looks amazing from what I've seen online. I was originally interested in the Zebralight Mk4 headlamps but not sure why even with their XHP50.2, they are only 1616 lumens whereas the Armytek Wizard Pro with the older XHP50 Warm can pump out 2150 lumens. Along with the Zebralight tint lotter, I decided to not look at the zebralights.

Here are a bunch of good headlamp reviews on the German forum that you run through google translate.

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...h15-nitecore-hc33-achtung-viele-bilder.56950/

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/review-acebeam-h15.61508/

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/t...-hc33-achtung-viele-bilder.56950/#post-861979

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/review-olight-h2r-nova.56652/


----------



## The_Driver (Feb 7, 2018)

SKV89 said:


> I was originally interested in the Zebralight Mk4 headlamps but not sure why even with their XHP50.2, they are only 1616 lumens whereas the Armytek Wizard Pro with the older XHP50 Warm can pump out 2150 lumens. Along with the Zebralight tint lotter, I decided to not look at the zebralights.



The Armytek Wizard is not that bright. Those are LED lumens, they list these in addition to the (lower) otf lumens. The warm version also seems to be much dimmer than the cool-white version in reality. For the cw version they state 1800 ANSI lumens. 
You do realize that that any mode way over 1000 lumens will get you very short runtimes (20-30min) when the light is cooled (moving arounf outside in the winter)? When it gets hot it will reduce output drastically and the runtime will become longer.


----------

